# Op het moment dat... [tijdsrelativa...]



## ThomasK

Ik ben net bezig met relativa, en bespreek uiteraard _dat/die (dat/ wat_), PREP_ wie/ waar-_PREP, _wiens/ wier_, _waar _(plaatsaanduidend), ... 

Maar ik vroeg mij plots af, toen ik over plaatsaanduidende relativa nadacht: mag ik die dat hierboven, na *'op het moment dat ...'* als een relativum beschouwen - en het dus in de lijst opnemen? Ik deed enig opzoekingswerk in de ANS, en botste op deze verwijzing: 



> *dat *of *toen *na substantief (bijv. _de tijd dat/toen_)?                                                   14/06/03/02


Maar op de site vind ik geen expliciete verwijzing daarnaar.... 

Andere vraag : hoever mogen we daarin gaan ? 

(a) In de week dat  (toen ???)... 
(b) Op het tijdstip dat het gebeurde, ...


----------



## YellowOnline

Er ontbreekt een stuk startpost denk ik  Maar uit uw eigen snelkoppeling naar ANS:


> (9)                                                                                                   De dag _voor(dat) hij stierf_, (had hij nog een prijs gekregen.)                                                                                                   (10)                                                                                                   De tijd _dat iemand zelf zijn kleren leerde maken_ (lijkt                                   helemaal voorbij.)                                                                                                   (11)                                                                                                   (Op) het moment _dat het vliegtuig zou landen_, (ontstond er een                                   hevige windvlaag.)



Als we een relativum definiëren als een woord welke een betrekkelijke bijzin inleidt, dan is het antwoord "ja". 

(Overigens is 'welke' er ook een.)


----------



## ThomasK

_[Je had gelijk, heb ik intussen ingevoerd - Dank!]
_
Wacht even, en kijk naar dit voorbeeldje dat ik in de ANS vond

(a)Het bericht dat hij ziek was, schokte ons. 
 (b)Het bericht dat hij aan ons had gestuurd, vonden wij schokkend. 

Je merkt: beide lijken relativa, maar dat geldt niet voor (a), daar blijkt het een conjunctie te zijn. Trouwens, ook te combineren met 'de mededeling' en dus kan dat laatste niet het antecedent zijn. Of dit nu opgaat voor jouw zinnen is mij nog helemaal niet duidelijk...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Ik ben net bezig met relativa, en bespreek uiteraard _dat/die (dat/ wat_), PREP_ wie/ waar-_PREP, _wiens/ wier_, _waar _(plaatsaanduidend), ...
> 
> Maar ik vroeg mij plots af, toen ik over plaatsaanduidende relativa nadacht: mag ik die dat hierboven, na *'op het moment dat ...'* als een relativum beschouwen - en het dus in de lijst opnemen? Ik deed enig opzoekingswerk in de ANS, en botste op deze verwijzing:
> 
> 
> Maar op de site vind ik geen expliciete verwijzing daarnaar....
> 
> Andere vraag : hoever mogen we daarin gaan ?
> 
> (a) In de week dat  (toen ???)...
> (b) Op het tijdstip dat het gebeurde, ...



Nee, _dat_ in _op het moment dat_ is zeer zeker geen relativum.

Op http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/14/05/03/08/03/body.html zie je een opsomming van bindtermen die als relativum kunnen fungeren:
(1) Een zelfstandig betrekkelijk voornaamwoord (_die_, _dat, wie, wat, welke, hetwelk, hetgeen)_;
(2) een naamwoordelijke constituent met daarin het bijvoeglijk gebruikt betrekkelijk voornaamwoord _welk(e)_);
(3) een voorzetselconstituent met daarin het bijvoeglijk gebruikt betrekkelijk voornaamwoord _welk(e)_;
(4) een betrekkelijk voornaamwoordelijk bijwoord (_waarin,_ _waaruit_, _waarover_ etc.);
(5) een betrekkelijk bijwoord (_waar_, _toen_ of _wanneer_).

Het precieze gebruik van de zelfstandig betrekkelijke voornaamwoorden (categorie 1) wordt op http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/05/08/02/body.html in een tabel weergegeven. Van belang is onder meer *dat* _*dat*_ *alleen naar een het-antecedent kan verwijzen*. Het is verleidelijk om na lezing van de regels omtrent het gebruik hiervan te concluderen dat _dat_ in _op het moment dat_ inderdaad als een zelfstandig betrekkelijk voornaamwoord te beschouwen is _,_ maar een nadere test leert dat je die conclusie niet kunt trekken. _Dat_ in _op het moment dat_ wordt namelijk óók gebruikt als je het voorafgaande het-woord _moment_ vervangt door het meervoudige de-woord _momenten._ _Dat_ mag in dat geval absoluut niet vervangen worden door _die_:

 Op de momenten dat je moet opletten, zit je juist te dromen.
 Op de momenten die je moet opletten, zit je juist te dromen.

Ook als je het enkelvoudige het-woord _moment_ vervangt door het enkelvoudige de-woord _dag_, zie je dat _dat_ moet blijven staan en dus evenmin vervangen mag worden door _die_.

 Op het moment dat hij moest laten zien wat hij kon, faalde hij jammerlijk.
 Op de dag dat hij moest laten zien wat hij kon, faalde hij jammerlijk.
 Op de dag die hij moest laten zien wat hij kon, faalde hij jammerlijk.

De conclusie moet dus luiden dat _moment_, _momenten_ en _dag_ in de zinnen hierboven *niet fungeren als antecedent*. _Dat_ verwijst er namelijk niet naar. _Dat_ in dit type zinnen is dus niet te beschouwen als een zelfstandig betrekkelijk voornaamwoord.

Als _dat_ in _op het moment dat_ geen zelfstandig betrekkelijk voornaamwoord is, wat is het dan wel? Het antwoord wordt gegeven op http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/14/06/03/02/body.html#p3: _dat_ in _op het moment dat_ is een *onderschikkend voegwoord*. Het vormt een zogeheten complement "van een substantivische kern in een naamwoordelijke constituent".

Het interessante is nu wel dat dit onderschikkend voegwoord vrijwel altijd vervangen kan worden door een relativum, waardoor het voorafgaande woord dus weer wél als antecedent gaat fungeren.

Vervanging van het onderschikkende voegwoord door een betrekkelijk voornaamwoordelijk bijwoord (categorie 4):
Op het moment *dat* hij moest laten zien wat hij kon, faalde hij jammerlijk. → Op het moment *waarop* hij moest laten zien wat hij kon, faalde hij jammerlijk.
Heerlijk, die tijd van het jaar *dat* je 's avonds buiten kunt zitten. → Heerlijk, die tijd van het jaar *waarin* je 's avonds buiten kunt zitten.
De reden *dat* ik niet kon komen, kan ik je nu niet vertellen. → De reden *waarom* ik niet kon komen, kan ik je nu niet vertellen.

Vervanging van het onderschikkende voegwoord door een betrekkelijk bijwoord (categorie 5):
Dat was nog in de periode *dat* alles mogelijk leek. → Dat was nog in de periode *toen* alles mogelijk leek.
Heerlijk, die tijd van het jaar *dat *je 's avonds buiten kunt zitten. →  Heerlijk, die tijd van het jaar *wanneer* je 's avonds buiten kunt zitten.

Vervanging van het onderschikkende voegwoord door een zelfstandig betrekkelijk voornaamwoord (categorie 1) [dit levert vaak zeer stijf klinkende of zelfs archaïsche zinnen op]:
De bepaling *dat* deze rechten niet overdraagbaar zijn, is niet rechtsgeldig. → De bepaling *volgens welke* deze rechten niet overdraagbaar zijn, is niet rechtsgeldig.
Het beding *dat* de prestatie te allen tijde geleverd moet worden, is onredelijk.  → Het beding *krachtens hetwelk* de prestatie te allen tijde geleverd moet worden, is onredelijk.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> _[Je had gelijk, heb ik intussen ingevoerd - Dank!]
> _
> Wacht even, en kijk naar dit voorbeeldje dat ik in de ANS vond
> 
> (a)Het bericht dat hij ziek was, schokte ons.
> (b)Het bericht dat hij aan ons had gestuurd, vonden wij schokkend.
> 
> Je merkt: beide lijken relativa, maar dat geldt niet voor (a), daar blijkt het een conjunctie te zijn. Trouwens, ook te combineren met 'de mededeling' en dus kan dat laatste niet het antecedent zijn. Of dit nu opgaat voor jouw zinnen is mij nog helemaal niet duidelijk...



Inderdaad, _dat_ in zin a is een onderschikkend voegwoord. _Dat _in zin b is een zelfstandig betrekkelijk voornaamwoord.


----------



## ThomasK

Opnieuw perfecte info. Die bladzijden in de ANS had ik ook gevonden, maar ik vond er geen precieze bespreking van dit thema. Heb ik die over het hoofd gezien? Ik vind inderdaad ergens wel een opmerking die in die richting wijst... Sjonge! 

En ik volg dus de werkwijze; ik vermoedde ook al dat ik in die richting moest zoeken, maar uiteindelijk lijkt het nogal vreemd dat het voegwoord zo stelselmatig door een relativum kan worden vervangen. Nu, ja, weer een mysterie, vermoed ik, in de taalontwikkeling, waarbij de conjunctie vermoedelijk secundair ten opzichte van het relativum is ontstaan: een soort vereenvoudiging dus. (Maar op zich is dit niet belangrijk...)


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> een soort vereenvoudiging dus.



Dat dacht ik in eerste instantie ook, maar het blijkt dat het gebruik van het onderschikkend voegwoord ter vervanging van een relativum al in middeleeuwse teksten wordt aangetroffen. Geen van de 'taalautoriteiten' keurt dit gebruik ook af. In het Duits en het Engels komt dit fenomeen eveneens voor. Maar het Frans heeft er weer een afkeer van. Wellicht is het een trekje van Germaanse talen, wie weet.

Vervanging van het onderschikkend voegwoord door een relativum of door een andere constructie is trouwens niet altijd even gemakkelijk of levert anders wel enigszins gewrongen Nederlands op:

De dreiging dat Kiev op escalatie aanstuurt, is geweken. 
→ De dreiging waarbij Kiev op escalatie aanstuurt, is geweken. [klinkt in mijn oren nogal merkwaardig]
→ De dreiging die eruit bestaat dat Kiev op escalatie aanstuurt, is geweken. [hopeloos omslachtig]
→ De dreiging van het aansturen op escalatie door Kiev is geweken. [ongelooflijk lelijke naamwoordstijl + hopeloos omslachtig]

Nee, dan toch maar liever een onderschikkend voegwoord.


----------



## ThomasK

Inspireren wij onzetaal.nl ? Ik lees net hun advies omtrent (! ) dit thema een week na het bericht hierboven...


----------

